# Gracie's Got a Little Sister!



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:cheer:Meet Gracie’s little sister, MaltaAngel’s Enchanting Ella. :wub: It’s been a whirlwind week since I decided to get her. :w00t: She was born 2/28/2011. (Is it destiny that ALL three female dogs I've had as an adult were born on the 28th of a month?!!!)

Here's a video that her breeder, Sheila Riley, took for me. I think it really shows off her playfulness: 



 
First Night Home (sorry the lighting is really bad)








First Night Home








I'm looking a bit tired after four plane rides and 16 hours of travel!








My daughter and Ella (She's a bit tired too after working two jobs.)








My two girls








Sunday Morning (Day three)








I REALLY want out of here!








It happened rather suddenly, but it was just meant to be. I flew from Kansas City to
to Sacramento on Thursday to pick Ella up. Sheila met me at the airport and I turned around flew back the same day. Ella was an angel on the trip. She never uttered a peep and seemed relaxed and curious when I took her out of her carrier at our layover in Denver. :aktion033:

This is her third day with us, and her true personality continues to come out as she gets more comfortable here. She is definitely enchanting and has cast her spell over all of us. We’ve been on a walk each morning. On Friday I just carried Ella in a pouch I have, but on Saturday and today I set her down and she followed me as if I were a mother duck and she was my duckling. :HistericalSmiley:I'm not kidding. It looked like I had taught her to heel. She still explored and sniffed and picked up leaves and sticks, but never got more than a few feet away from me. She is definitely going to be a Velcro dog. She is very curious and playful, though, so it's not like she's timid or afraid. She is not at all reactive and loved all the people and dogs we met. She is also very smart and is already starting to "sit" and touch a target. Today I started shaping “going to her bed” to try to build high value for being on her bed. I’ve also already started Susan Garrett’s “Crate Games”. I do clicker training with her and keep the sessions very short and fun. :chili:

Gracie is sooooooooo happy. She loves her little sister, and they are a joy to watch running and playing together. This wonderful puppy is everything I hoped for. :wub::wub:

I know there are a lot of people who find this site when they are searching for their first Maltese, so I thought I would share some things I’ve learned during the past seven months as I acquired my first two Maltese. This is, of course, for people searching for a pet, not a show dog.

1. Don’t feel like you need to limit yourself to breeders within driving distance. I’ve flown to both coasts to get mine and it was not hard to do. 
2. IF you have found a reputable breeder, let that breeder know what’s MOST important to you (besides health of course) and trust that they know their puppies. For me, playfulness was at the top of the list this time. I wanted a puppy who would play and run with Gracie and that’s exactly what I got. 
3. Don’t make your decision based only on a picture. Some breeders don’t take good pictures (right, Mary?) while others might be experts at creative photography and Photoshop. I would never have Gracie if I had gone by her picture. I think Gracie is adorable, but her picture was oh so awful. I made my decision based on the reputation of the breeder. I knew Gracie would be healthy and she is!
4. Don’t think you can accurately judge the puppy’s size from a video. With Ella, after seeing her video, I was a bit nervous that she would be a lot bigger than Gracie, but again trusted the breeder. She told me that Ella was 3.5 pounds which is about what Gracie weighs now. I was so surprised to see that Ella is actually shorter both in height and length that Gracie because it sure didn’t look that way on the video!
5. Don’t pass up a wonderful puppy because of cosmetic issues such as tear staining or a bit of lemon on the coat. Heath, structure, and disposition are what really matter. 

A huge thank you to Sheila Riley and Mary Harrigan for breeding such amazing dogs and honoring me by allowing me to adopt their treasures. :smootch:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations Deb & Gracie! Ella is precious! I KNOW you will love her beyone imagination & she will make the perfect playmate for Gracie. We will follow her w/love and interest! Enjoy!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow! How fantastic! I am sooo excited for you. :aktion033::aktion033: :chili::chili: :chili::chili: what a cutie. :wub: I am so glad she is all you hoped and dreamed for.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome to our world sweet, sweet Ella:wub:. Mommy got the best of the best and you got the best of the best mommy too:wub:. My heart is full of joy for all of you.:happy::happy::happy:

Love
Auntie
Lynda


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations! :chili: Ella is a cute little butterball.:wub: You will love having two girls. I know I do!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wub: :chili: Deb Congratulations on getting your precious gift of Ella. Hope I get to meet her if I come to shows near you. So glad your Gracie loves her sister. :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats! Little Ella is a doll. You're going to love watching them play together. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What an absolutely adorable little sister!!!!! I am in love all over again!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

after watching Ella play I now have Puppy Fever:blink: she's adorable, I love her little face:wub: CONGRATS


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- I'm so excited for you and Gracie. Ella is adorable and Sheila is a wonderful breeder just as Mary is. You have pups from 2 fabulous breeders, imho. Gracie is like 9 months old now??? I'm sure that she and Ella are having a blast playing together.

And thanks for the wonderful advice to newbies looking for a Malt. Couldn't agree more.

Again -- I'm just so excited and happy for you.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

HUGE CONGRATS!!!:yahoo:

Ok, pedigree please. I want to know how my Cadie and her babies might be related to your girl. Sire and Dam might be enough since I can usually track it back.

Have to agree about being willing to travel for the right pup. I also flew from East Coast to West Coast to get my own MaltAngel and I am SO happy I did. Cadie is/was everything I wanted and Sheila was so wonderful to me when I came out and ever since.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Deb!!! How exciting! Both of your furbabies are adorable, and you have a very beautiful daughter, too. Please post lots of pictures!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh how exciting! Congratulations on the wonderful addition to your family!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Deb!!!! I am sure Gracie is suuuper excited! Can't wait to see more pics of the sisters together!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Awwww, Deb, what a cutie pie Ella is and I'm thrilled that she and Gracie are having lots of fun together. You and Lynda now have even more in common since both of you have puppies from both Sheila and me. And I know I speak for Sheila, too, when I say that we feel like we are the lucky ones knowing that our puppies are in two wonderful homes with wonderful people who will love these little ones as much as we do. :ThankYou:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh congrats!!! Well, I'm lucky enough to have Sheila within driving distance  So glad she is fitting in so well in your family!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations to you, Deb ... and, Ella (who is very enchanting!), and to Gracie, who now has a new sister to play with her!:cheer:

The pictures of you and your daughter with Ella, and Gracie, are lovely! You all look so happy!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> HUGE CONGRATS!!!:yahoo:
> 
> Ok, pedigree please. I want to know how my Cadie and her babies might be related to your girl. Sire and Dam might be enough since I can usually track it back.
> 
> Have to agree about being willing to travel for the right pup. I also flew from East Coast to West Coast to get my own MaltAngel and I am SO happy I did. Cadie is/was everything I wanted and Sheila was so wonderful to me when I came out and ever since.


Carina, the sire is Brookside I Can Only Imagine (Aaron) and the Dam is Maltangel Rejoice in the Truth (Addie). Let me know if my Ella is related to any of yours!

Thank you to everyone for your warm congratulations. I have to pinch myself to make sure I'm not dreaming!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I think Addie is out of Adah who is a full sibling to Cadie's grand sire Joseph on her dam side (sire to Stacy's Lois and her new pups). But I don't know who Addie's sire is, do you? might be more connections there.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Congratulations Deb. Ella is such a doll and fits right in your beautiful Family.
xooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful :wub: congrats!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

oh puppy fever!!! I wish I could talk someone in my house into another pup. Lilly is so happy and I know she would love to have another pup to play with besides me.

Keep the pictures coming, love them!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to the family Ella!!!! I can't wait to watch her grow up here on SM and see more pictures of her and Gracie together!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG!! What a wonderful (and beyond adorable) surprise!! :chili: Congrats on the new addition!!! Ella is gorgeous...was her picture posted on Sheila's website?? I remember seeing two beautiful girls on her website a few weeks back when I was making my regular rounds of my fav breeders' sites  You are one lucky lady...two gorgeous pups from two amazing breeders!!! Gracie and Ella look so great together and how perfect that they get along so well. I love both their names too. :aktion033: :wub:

My puppy fever is now officially and completely out of control. Somebody help me! :w00t: :blush: :innocent:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> OMG!! What a wonderful (and beyond adorable) surprise!! :chili: Congrats on the new addition!!! Ella is gorgeous...was her picture posted on Sheila's website?? I remember seeing two beautiful girls on her website a few weeks back when I was making my regular rounds of my fav breeders' sites  You are one lucky lady...two gorgeous pups from two amazing breeders!!! Gracie and Ella look so great together and how perfect that they get along so well. I love both their names too. :aktion033: :wub:
> 
> My puppy fever is now officially and completely out of control. Somebody help me! :w00t: :blush: :innocent:


There is only one cure for puppy fever. I know cause I have had it several times.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lynda, when the doctor told you that the best cure for a fever was a "little white pill" he meant an aspirin!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations!! Ella is adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maryh said:


> lynda, when the doctor told you that the best cure for a fever was a "little white pill" he meant an aspirin!! :histericalsmiley:


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub: Adorable adorable :aktion033: shes so adorable :thumbsup:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Congratz :chili:
Ella is so beautiful. I am so happy for you :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on your beautiful new baby Ella!!:wub:


----------



## maltaangel (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you for your very kind words Deb. I am so glad everything is working out. I knew she would be a really good fit into your family. Great advice you offerred also, very very true. Give both Gracie and Ella hugs and kisses for me.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I think Addie is out of Adah who is a full sibling to Cadie's grand sire Joseph on her dam side (sire to Stacy's Lois and her new pups). But I don't know who Addie's sire is, do you? might be more connections there.


Sorry, Carina. I didn't ask about the whole pedigree. I'll find out though. You are so knowledgable about all the connections. I'm like.....huh? :blink: I'm so new to all this purebred stuff, I feel like I'm listening to a foreign language. "full sibling to Cadie's grand sire Joseph on her dam side:brownbag:" I'll figure out the translation in a half hour or so. :HistericalSmiley:




Bailey&Me said:


> OMG!! What a wonderful (and beyond adorable) surprise!! :chili: Congrats on the new addition!!! Ella is gorgeous...was her picture posted on Sheila's website?? I remember seeing two beautiful girls on her website a few weeks back when I was making my regular rounds of my fav breeders' sites  You are one lucky lady...two gorgeous pups from two amazing breeders!!! Gracie and Ella look so great together and how perfect that they get along so well. I love both their names too. :aktion033: :wub:
> 
> My puppy fever is now officially and completely out of control. Somebody help me! :w00t: :blush: :innocent:


As Lynda posted, "There's only ONE cure for puppy fever!" AND Sheila has a new little girl posted on her website. She's adorable. :wub:

I don't think Ella was ever posted on Sheila's site. I'm pretty sure she thought she was going to keep her. Since Mary H and Sheila are many times co-breeders, Mary knew that Sheila had this little girl available. I just HAPPENED to be talking to Mary one night about my puppy fever and trying to decide whether to wait until next spring or get one now. She told me that Gracie's littermate brother was not going to be kept for show and that he was available. I was soooooooo torn, but decided my heart really wanted another girl and that I didn't want to give up the young puppy stage. She told me about this little girl and BOOM, a week later she's in my home! 



cyndrae said:


> oh puppy fever!!! I wish I could talk someone in my house into another pup. Lilly is so happy and I know she would love to have another pup to play with besides me.
> 
> 
> Keep the pictures coming, love them!!


Do it! Do it! It's everything I dreamed of. I posted a video of Gracie and Ella playing in a new thread.



MaryH said:


> Lynda, when the doctor told you that the best cure for a fever was a "little white pill" he meant an aspirin!! :HistericalSmiley:


Mary, you always have the most clever responses. You make me laugh! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh wow Deb. You don't waste any time, do you? What an adorable sister you've found for Gracie.:wub::wub: I don't know how you'll get anything done with those two beauties to keep you busy. And from two wonderful breeders. :chili::chili: Great advice from you as well.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love ur new baby , beautiful , thanks so much for the advice i so agree with u !


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

She's adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

maltaangel said:


> Thank you for your very kind words Deb. I am so glad everything is working out. I knew she would be a really good fit into your family. Great advice you offerred also, very very true. Give both Gracie and Ella hugs and kisses for me.


Sheila, every day just gets better and better if that's even possible. I'll pass your kisses on to both my girls. Thanks. :wub:



Snowbody said:


> Oh wow Deb. You don't waste any time, do you? What an adorable sister you've found for Gracie.:wub::wub: I don't know how you'll get anything done with those two beauties to keep you busy. And from two wonderful breeders. :chili::chili: Great advice from you as well.


Sue, well the PLAN was to wait until next spring, but my husband of all people (the non-pet person) was the one who encouraged me to get another one this summer. I have to admit, he was right. Thank heaven I'm not teaching right now and have the whole day to walk, play, train, etc. I feel so blessed that Sheila just happened to have the "perfect" puppy.

Thanks again to everyone else for the heartfelt welcome for Ella. I love our SM family.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby!

It sounds like you had a wonderful experience and I'm so happy for you:aktion033:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What wonderful news! _Congrats!_
Ella is beautiful :wub: and seems very playful and smart.
I liked the tips you wrote also.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Lynda, when the doctor told you that the best cure for a fever was a "little white pill" he meant an aspirin!! :HistericalSmiley:


Ohhhhhhhhhh:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She is precious! Oh, I just love her. Sheila is really just the best!


----------

